# Fragen zum ablauf von Copy Waza



## Speedoo (25. August 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe da mal ein paar fragen zu COPY WAZA.
In der EXTREME Ausgabe 3/2008 wir der Vorgang erläutert.
Was mir nicht ganz klar ist z.b. nach dem Starten von Super PI
wähle ich 32MB muss ich das OK Drücken oder nicht, weil ja noch mal gefragt wird ob er Vorgang starten soll. Das andere ist das Kopieren der Datei von C: nach D: und Zurück, muss ich warten mit dem zurück Kopieren bis die c nach d Kopie abgeschlossen ist. Oder muss der Vorgang noch während der ersten Kopie gestartet werden. Wen JA brauche ich ja mindetens 3 Datein um dann noch mal von C nach E zu Kopieren. Das währen dan 3 Kopien mit einem mal, das dauert auf alten Systemen ja ewig.


----------



## darkniz (25. August 2008)

In diesem Thread von der Awardfabrik findest du ein Tool, welches von monteboy geschrieben wurde. Es führt Copy Waza selbstständig aus. 

Hier findest du, wie die Vorgehensweise mit dem Tool ist.


----------



## Speedoo (26. August 2008)

Das Tool ist echt SUPER Danke!


----------



## olsystems (6. März 2009)

Hab mit diesem TOOL grad mal nen RUN auf nen P4 mit laufenden Media Player und ohne jegliche Optimierung gemacht und beim 1M Test mehr als 1 Sekunde raus gehollt, das ist echt Klasse werde das heute noch ausgiebig Testen grad mit dem 32M Test, hilft das bei wprime auch oder ist das nur was für SuperPI?


----------



## mAlkAv (6. März 2009)

Hi,
CopyWaza ist in erster Linie für SuperPi(32M) gedacht.


----------



## Speedoo (6. März 2009)

also ich bin mit dem Tool nicht mehr so zu frieden, auf meinem alten AthlonXP bringt das Tool gar nichts, ich habe es in der v1.06 und da sind so viele einstell Möglichkeiten, das wenn man nicht genau bescheid weis man nichts rausholen kann. Ich mache den Copy Wasa wieder normal von Hand und habe viel bessere Ergebnisse als mit dem Tool.


----------



## theLamer (7. März 2009)

> Ich mache den Copy Wasa wieder normal von Hand und habe viel bessere Ergebnisse als mit dem Tool.


Ich mach Copy Waza auch immer per Hand... Die SuperPI-Tweaks, die mal in der PCGHX stander reichen mir erstmal, zumal ich nicht extrem übertakte (Pot erst in ~1Monat)... Dann wirds aber erst und jede Tausenstel Sek zählt ^^

 jetzt cebit, juhu... xD


----------

